# 99 gallon day



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Didn't want to high jack the other thread so here are some pics of the job we did Sunday with 3 spray men,32' ladders & extension wands
Sorry guys,for some reason the pics wont post?? I upload,it says done,then nothing is posted??


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Let me try to load a photo,
hmm, it works fine for me? Does it need to be resized?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Use imgur its faster than any pic site I have used.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I just shot em with my phone??? Oh well,how bout a video?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Is that a commercial or residential building that construction stopped on?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's a house!


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice looking job. I like the lettering on your vans, easy to read and kept simple.


----------



## larryt (May 20, 2008)

dam that house looks like a monster


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Dude, 99 gallons is that all,you should have sprayed a gallon into the air just so you could call it a hundred even.

I'll bet you wished you could have just ran the paint through the pressure washer eh.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> Dude, 99 gallons is that all,you should have sprayed a gallon into the air just so you could call it a hundred even.
> 
> I'll bet you wished you could have just ran the paint through the pressure washer eh.


That's a great idea!!!!$$$$$$$$


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

aaron who said primer and you said "no I know more than that?" did you bill for primer and didn't deliver? Under your skin? Why would you put that on a video?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

nEighter said:


> aaron who said primer and you said "no I know more than that?" did you bill for primer and didn't deliver? Under your skin? Why would you put that on a video?


You shouldn't be so quick to judge. It's a bank owned property and the city has been on them to do something with the way it looks.
They wanted us to put just 1 coat of primer on the building with nothing else on top. They just want cheap/color.
After speaking with a rep it was decided that the cheapest way to go would be 1 coat A-100

Why would I put that on a video? Why not?
What do you mean"Under your skin?"


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

3 spray men in one day is flying on that place, good job!


----------

